# Drywall tape showing.



## amospoint1978 (Jul 17, 2014)

We have just replace our ceiling as it was easier than scraping a textured ceiling. We hired a person to finish and sand the drywall. I painted the ceiling with primer, 2 coats, and I intend to paint again with a SW paint that come recommended from a professional painter. The primer has a sheen to it, I did'n realise at first, however, we did the kitchen the same way and it was a pretty good result. This time I noticed drywall tape showing through, it is on a seam, the ceiling has 2 coats of sealer, what is the best way to solve this. I know when I put the SW paint on, it will be flat and wont show the flaws so much. But this is bothering me, any suggestions please. I have sent some photos , hard to see on white ceiling, so I tried to darken them. The sealer I used was Zinsser 123 water based for all surfaces.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> I know when I put the SW paint on, it will be flat and wont show the flaws so much


I wouldn't make such an assumption, paint often makes imperfections more obvious. IMO, more joint compound is needed to smooth this out, then prime the mud (one coat of primer is sufficient) and apply your paint.


----------



## amospoint1978 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you stick/shift. I know it doesn't look like much from the picture, but the light draws your eye right to that part of the ceiling, trying to get the ceiling smooth and look like a decent paint job is hard enough.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I'll wait for mark to comment but I never thought that 2 coats of primer was a good idea.


----------



## amospoint1978 (Jul 17, 2014)

We painted almost a whole new build house, was told that most paints had primer in them so why not use them?... Was never satisfied with the results, we use good paint and rollers, kept a wet edge ,you name it. When I installed a new ceiling in my kitchen recently to do away with these textured ceilings, I found that using a sealer was a great help , I didn't know the paint I used had a sheen to it, however I painted with SW Pro Mar ceiling paint and was happy with the results. Does this tape look like it wasn't sanded?.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

It looks to me like the mud was skimped, which is why I suggested more mud to float this out further. If you can see the tape, that's a lack of mud, not a lack of sanding (it could be too much sanding).


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It needs more joint compound and maybe a light coat of texture [is that light orange peel?] While there normally isn't need for more than 1 coat of primer, a 2nd coat doesn't hurt. Generally 1 coat primer and 2 coats finished is preffered over the other way around.


----------



## amospoint1978 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Mark sr. yeah, that primer does look a bit orange peel..and thats exactly what I was not wanting. Trying to get back to smooth ceilings with a satisfactory paint job is difficult and frustrating. I am using a 3/8 nap, 14 inch sleeve , I still struggle with roller marks, (I don't press too hard and keep a wet edge). I am concerned now that after this is fixed, just painting the area with same primer will not have a affect on final paint job, are you sure I just shouldn't paint the whole ceiling again with primer?. Or, maybe go with 1/2 nap , live with orange peel to cover miner imperfections..the light in that room shows everything. I think if that primer didn't have a sheen in it I would have left it alone. Thanks once again.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I almost always use a 1/2" nap on slick finish walls/ceilings. It holds more paint which makes painting easier/quicker and the extra roller stipple isn't really noticeable.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Need more mud. Maybe hit it with some 20 minute set and an eight inch knife. Then after that dries use the same knife on each side of what you did before. Sand a bit and done. Ron


----------



## amospoint1978 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Ront02769. I was waiting for the fella to come back, but I am about to do it myself as it's holding me up. So I mud straight over the tape in a straight line , let that dry then do the sides of same line?. Blending it in /feathering it out?. Thank you.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Each coat of mud is applied with an increasingly wider knife. That feathers out the joint so there isn't a noticeable build up of joint compound. Sand and remove the dust prior to primer and paint.


----------

